# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Insight as to why we can't read text or do logical things in our dreams...

## Puffin

I was speaking to this guy today, I believe he's done lucid dreaming for quite a while now. He's also very good at psychiatry and helping people cope with stress, emotions, etcetera.

He told me that our brain is divided up into two different sections, figuratively speaking, of course. There's the emotional part of our brain (emotions), and the intellectual (which controls reason and ideas). During dreams, even lucid ones normally, the intellectual part of our brain is shut down or almost off, and this is what allows us to interpret signs, read books, and do simple math. Perhaps this is why we can't usually read things in dreams, or do similar activities.

Mind you, I have read a few things in dreams, but that was when I was almost totally aware and "awake" inside the lucid dream. Sometimes that part of your mind is turned on.

During dreams, the emotional part of our brain is at work, and this is why most of our dreams involve things we hate, love, dislike, and are afraid of.

Thoughts?

----------


## ArcanumNoctis

> I was speaking to this guy today, I believe he's done lucid dreaming for quite a while now. He's also very good at psychiatry and helping people cope with stress, emotions, etcetera.
> 
> He told me that our brain is divided up into two different sections, figuratively speaking, of course. There's the emotional part of our brain (emotions), and the intellectual (which controls reason and ideas). During dreams, even lucid ones normally, the intellectual part of our brain is shut down or almost off, and this is what allows us to interpret signs, read books, and do simple math. Perhaps this is why we can't usually read things in dreams, or do similar activities.
> 
> Mind you, I have read a few things in dreams, but that was when I was almost totally aware and "awake" inside the lucid dream. Sometimes that part of your mind is turned on.
> 
> During dreams, the emotional part of our brain is at work, and this is why most of our dreams involve things we hate, love, dislike, and are afraid of.
> 
> Thoughts?



It is either a fallacy or there is an exception to the rule when it comes to righties and lefties.

Every time I come across words, symbols, or something that intrigues me etc. it makes me aware in dreams. I think becoming lucid in a dream and trying to memorize words from the dream for recall once you wake up is pretty logical thinking. Most would just fly for *fun*, but I don't care about those types of things.

Last night I had about three or four different dreams that I'm aware of. The only one I remember is about me and my girlfriend spending time together. Obviously the reason I had a dream about this is because we haven't seen or talked to each other in person in over a week. I think it is more probably that we are more likely to remember dreams with intense emotions.

----------


## Puffin

> I think it is more probably that we are more likely to remember dreams with intense emotions.



Definitely.

----------


## Nighthog

I think I saw or read a little documentaru or document about dreaming and it mentioned how the brain was linked to it all. They were inspecting lucid dreams. They did scans and whatnot and could see which parts of the brain were active at diffrent stages. They figured out at which points the individual was lucid abd not. Brain basically got more like awake state when they got lucid but still some partes were less active here or there. 
I think the brain part that holds the reading and text handling was quite inactive and basically turned off most of the time.

----------


## Puffin

I've heard about tests like that. Speaking of reading and text, I happened to write a legible message in my dream the other night, so maybe the logical part of my brain was still on for some reason.

----------

